# Problema com WINE (Counter-Strike: Source)

## cellexpert

Seguinte...

Estou com um pequeno problema ao tentar executar o jogo Counter-Strike: Source via wine no Gentoo

Ja usei várias distros onde o mesmo roda perfeitamente, recentemente resolvi testar o Gentoo e me deparei com este pequeno porém...

Estou gostando muito do Gentoo e pretendo inclusive utiliza-lo em dos meus servidores pois, trabalho com locação de sala de jogos e presto suporte na configuração dos servidores.

Na parte do servidores, tudo ok. Pois temos a versão do servidor para plataforma Linux onde atualmente estou usando Centos. Mas a parte do cliente, realmente só via wine. E eu preciso que rode, mesmo ciente que o desempenho não é o mesmo que no windows.

A configuração da minha máquina é a seguinte:

Core 2 Quad Q9550

4GB de RAM

Video GeForce NVIDIA 9800 GT

Ja tentei algumas coisas como:

Usar o driver xf86-video-nouveau

Usar o driver proprietário, baixado do site do fabricante

Usar o driver proprietário via portage.

Também ja configurei o opengl para nvidia e nada...

 *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl listAvailable OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   nvidia *
> 
>   [2]   xorg-x11

 

Acelereção 3D temos...

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo@Gentoo ~ $ glxgears 
> 
> 16218 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3243.271 FPS
> 
> 16125 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3224.971 FPS
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo@Gentoo ~ $ glxinfo | grep rendering
> 
> direct rendering: Yes

 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo@Gentoo ~ $ glxinfo | grep OpenGL
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9800 GT/PCI/SSE2
> ...

 

O problema é quando vou executar o jogo, nada a contece. A steam abre, funciona normalmente. Mas, ao executar o jogo... nada acontece. Aparece a janela mostrando que o jogo está sendo carregado, ele cria os diretórios do jogo e fecha em seguida. 

Não chega nem abrir o Jogo.

Então, executei pelo terminal e o resultado for o seguinte:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo@Gentoo ~/.steam/drive_c/Arquivos de programas/Steam $ WINEPREFIX=~/.steam wine Steam.exe 
> 
> fixme:ntdll:find_reg_tz_info Can't find matching timezone information in the registry for bias 180, std (d/m/y): 20/02/2011, dlt (d/m/y): 16/10/2011
> 
> fixme:process:SetProcessShutdownParameters (00000100, 00000000): partial stub.
> ...

 

A parte não destacada é o carregamento da Steam e o que destaquei em vermelho, é o que ocorre quando executo o jogo.

Informações do sistema:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo@Gentoo ~ $ emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.38.3 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Sei que o ideal seria buscar suporte direto com o wine mas, como se trata de uma ditro com suas peculiaridades, resolvi tentar aqui primeiro

Ja me deparei com este problema quando o driver de video não estava instalado, em outra distro. O que não é o caso aqui.

Tentei alterar o audio para Alsa e nada, pois eu compilei o wine com suporte a PulseAudio

Desde-ja obrigado!

----------

## cellexpert

Ninguem tem idea so que seja ?

Por favor me ajudem, está fazendo muita falta o css aqui...

Abri um tópico sobre isso no forum do wine mas não obtive muito ajuda

Pelo que parece o wine não está utilizando a aceleração 3D

Segue http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=59994#59994

----------

